# amount of cell division



## vicki.l (Jun 10, 2003)

HI Peter, ive noticed alot of people refere to the amount of cell division of embryos on this site.At the unit in oxford they only ever seem to replace at the four cell stage,is this a bad thing, and does it indicate a disadvantage of success? thanks vicki


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

vicki.l said:


> HI Peter, ive noticed alot of people refere to the amount of cell division of embryos on this site.At the unit in oxford they only ever seem to replace at the four cell stage,is this a bad thing, and does it indicate a disadvantage of success? thanks vicki


I would be suspicious if everything was a four cell, embryos vary enormously in cell number and quality. I prefer blastocyst transfers but that's another story!

Peter


----------

